# Has anyone seen the new 1/12th scale Mustang yet?



## John F (May 31, 2001)

It's by Revell, Tower Hobbies is now listing them as in stock, ordered one today.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, saw one at the LHS today. $59.95 was the price I believe. Not what I'm looking for right now but it's great that Revell is willing to tool such a kit.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I plan on picking one up. Pretty nice kit. Been watching a build of one at another board. 
Chris


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I got mine in the mail for 49.95 from hobbylinc, it is not as detailed as i imagined. Almost like the Revell-germany Ferarri Testarosa.


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

superduty455 said:


> I plan on picking one up. Pretty nice kit. Been watching a build of one at another board.
> Chris


Was it this build currently in progress? http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=46870&st=0


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Same guy, different forum, but basically the same posts.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Got mine today, I'm thinking red. gotta go buy paint


----------

